# multi tool



## davidgrc (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello all!
On the Christmas sales days I hope to take a good multitool. I have only a Japanese made knife. it is better to have a functional multitool. What have you used and what is your favourite brand. Thanks a lot


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Leatherman or Gerber are the best brands from my experience. I carry an original Leatherman in my EDC and always have a Gerber Dime (mini tool) in my pocket.


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

I carry a multi-tool and a knife. Yes the multi-tool has one, but its is not quick (tactical)

I use the leatherman (wave) fairly often and the only complaint I have is that I sometimes pinch my hand between the grips when using the pliers.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No intro one hit wonder?







Gerber


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Leatherman MUT


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

hawgrider said:


> No intro one hit wonder?
> 
> Gerber


 ^^^^^^^ Ditto, please abide by out forum rules, we would love to have you here but do a post in the intro thread.


----------



## XMULE (Nov 8, 2015)

And an accent. Stand by for spam...


----------



## NZHUNTER (Nov 14, 2015)

Victoranox swisstool = awesome! Look up nutnfancy review on YouTube


----------



## Renec (Dec 21, 2012)

sorry! couldn't resist!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

FWIW,I keep a Leatherman Wingman for EDC.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Gerber Suspension. Excellent.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

DadofTheFamily said:


> Leatherman or Gerber are the best brands from my experience. I carry an original Leatherman in my EDC and always have a Gerber Dime (mini tool) in my pocket.


Agreed, The SOG is also good but large and heavy


----------



## davidgrc (Dec 4, 2015)

Gunner's Mate said:


> Leatherman MUT


thanks folks for the replies

I had this multi tool but I have lost it somewhere, when I was fishing last time. https://www.mrosupply.com/lighting/emergency-lighting/flashlights/1750179_5090_nebo/ I cannot say that I used all of those functions&#8230; this time I want to take more quality multi-tool I read the reviews about the leatherman and I was comparing some models. This is one I will buy Leatherman Wave Multi Tool w Premium Leather Sheath 830037 | eBay I hope it will serve many years (if not lost again


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I use a leatherman surge literally every day and I love it. But buy the leather case with the snap, I lost one from the velcro case wearing out and the tool falling out.


----------



## Dirk Pitt (Apr 21, 2015)

I don't know why is doesn't get more press, but I have been using a Victornox (same people who make swiss army knives) for years. I will compare it to any other multi tool. It is solid and works very well. It is costly, roughly ~100 bucks, but I got a veteran discount. I gave one to my son who is in the Marines and he uses it all the time. Other guys with Leathermans like it very much.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 8, 2014)

i carry a gerber multi tool plier with me as a everyday carry.and the one i have now,is my 2nd one inside of 10-12 years..pluss the one i have now.i think i've had it for 6-7 years now.no complaints from me on it.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I have a Gerber that I use to carry in the Navy. Over 20 years old now, it's a tough little bugger.


----------



## Grinch (Jan 3, 2016)

I personally carry a Leatherman MUT EOD as a part of my edc, I also carry for nearly every cut a Stanley 99E, I don't like using the blade on my Leatherman because why damage/dull an expensive blade when you can get razor blades for $1 for a five pack ? I also carry an Esee 5, this is my " go to knife " for self defense. It's a little larger and sometimes I do opt for my Esee 4, but overall I like my Esee 5. But anyways I know the MUT EOD is a little pricey, but you certainly won't regret your purchase, I have 3 of them, one for EDC, my get home bag and my bug out bag. You can't go wrong with a Leatherman.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I use an original Leatherman tool, it's as basic as it gets. Yet it does just about everything I need a multi tool to do.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have a garage.... that is my multitool storage case


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I use a Leatherman. Forgot the model. At work, my hand reaches for it more than it does any of the tools in the tool box.


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

I use two. Original Leatherman and the Gerber "Dime" for my EDC.


----------



## M118LR (Sep 19, 2015)

Here is one of those 2016 comparisons. 5 Best Multitools - Jan. 2016 - BestReviews
They say the best bang for your buck is gerber, the best overall is leatherman. 
I've used them both and still haven't found the perfect multi-tool. But the multi-tool has for the most part replaced the pocket knife with screwdriver heads for utility, as you don't need to carry a separate set of pliers.


----------

